
Bokeh: Private, independent, and user-funded photo sharing - cdevroe
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/timothybsmith/bokeh-private-independent-and-user-funded-photo-sh
======
bobblywobbles
I really hope projects like this can take off. Honest, good-working people who
don't want to profit in abundance selling others' personal data. Good luck!

------
FluffyKitty
Not to be a cynic for the sake of being a cynic, but with a service like this,
how can they guarantee that they will continue to respect privacy moving
forward? What's to prevent changes in policy within the platform?

~~~
timothybsmith
Tim here, Founder of Bokeh. Respecting privacy is one of our core values, and
I built that core value into the way we'll make money. We don't answer to
advertisers, VCs, or just a small group of "celebrity" users. We answer to our
paying customers.

------
convivialdingo
Looks great, and a nice presentation.

------
mimixco
Unless the photos are encrypted with zero visibility to the platform itself
and located on offshore servers (see Tresorit), Bokeh (great name, BTW) will
still be subject to all the same government intrusions as FB: censorship,
surveillance, and warrants.

------
gen3
This reminds me of the site Ello. Not as much in the privacy aspect (not quite
sure what Ello does), but in the "No algorithm" and content friendly attitude.

[https://ello.co/](https://ello.co/)

